# Maine charter possibilities



## mickeyrouse (Oct 10, 2000)

I’ve been searching with no success for Maine bareboat charter possibilities for summer 2021. No doubt COVID has caused operators to dog it off for the duration, but the only leads I’m finding are either crewed charters ( too big) or day-sails (too brief). We have chartered a few times with Hinckley, but apparently they’re out of the game these days. Anybody know of an operator, preferably mid-coast, with bare boats in the 35-40:foot range?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I was looking at the same thing last season. I came across Buck's Harbor. Looking at their website now, it looks like they have a much smaller fleet than last season. That. or I've got the wrong place. Might want to call them though to see what's up.


----------



## PNesbett (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you all checked NorthPort Yacht Charters in Rockport? They have a 1996 Swann 40, a 1962 Challenger Yawl 39, a few others.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

PNesbett said:


> Have you all checked NorthPort Yacht Charters in Rockport? They have a 1996 Swann 40, a 1962 Challenger Yawl 39, a few others.


Wow, with good sails that Swan would be a sweet ride. lol


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

tempest said:


> I was looking at the same thing last season. I came across Buck's Harbor. Looking at their website now, it looks like they have a much smaller fleet than last season. That. or I've got the wrong place. Might want to call them though to see what's up.


Bucks had so many charter clients who misrepresented their experience and then had problems, including going up on the rocks, that he decided it was more trouble than it was worth so got out of that business and now he mostly rents out smaller motorboats by the day. I have a friend with a Hinckley 59 who would charter it with him providing the crew but it sounds like that's not what you're looking for.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I thought it was Buck's that I was looking at. They had several Trawlers, as well as 30 ft. plus sailboats in there stable when I looked at them. Oh well. Have to look elsewhere.


----------



## PNesbett (Oct 3, 2014)

tempest said:


> Thanks for that info. I thought it was Buck's that I was looking at. They had several Trawlers, as well as 30 ft. plus sailboats in there stable when I looked at them. Oh well. Have to look elsewhere.


 I am quite sure that's Northpoint Yacht Charters you are talking about....


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

No, it was Buck's harbor. If you look at their website, in the reviews, someone rented a Grand Banks 36, and gave a review. They had a few GB's in their fleet when I was lookng, and larger sailboats. I think Jtsailjt is correct. They've changed their business.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There are a few Maine'rs here, who I assume know, if they see your thread. One being @Maine Sail.


----------

